# Introducing the WaveZorber's!



## funky_waves (Jul 3, 2007)

Indroducing the WaveZorber I, II, and III See our catalog for more info.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Nathan, I like the Wavezorber II a lot, that looks like it would make great feet for a sub. Is the bronze used for specific reasons, or is there the possibility of a black/silver colour combination as well? I don't mean to be picky, just curious since I usually tend to go for silver over gold coloured things.


----------



## mrstampe (Nov 13, 2007)

I second Owen's preference for silver spikes instead of gold. They're still pretty sharp as is.


----------



## WmAx (Jan 26, 2008)

Are these supposed to de-couple a subwoofer or speaker from the floor? If so, do you have accelerometer measurements demonstrating the relative floor vibration with these installed, vs. normal feet, in a controlled situation? If you provide this data, please make certain to detail the test methodology thoroughly.

-Chris


----------



## funky_waves (Jul 3, 2007)

These are not designed to "de-couple" a speaker/subwoofer from the floor. They are heavy duty, high travel adjustable spikes that don't vibrate or self ajust. They are great for leveling, or tilting, as desired, and are avialable with the spike for improved speaker stabilty on carpet, or with the hard floor foot to resist "walking".




WmAx said:


> Are these supposed to de-couple a subwoofer or speaker from the floor? If so, do you have accelerometer measurements demonstrating the relative floor vibration with these installed, vs. normal feet, in a controlled situation? If you provide this data, please make certain to detail the test methodology thoroughly.
> 
> -Chris


----------



## WmAx (Jan 26, 2008)

funky_waves said:


> These are not designed to "de-couple" a speaker/subwoofer from the floor. They are heavy duty, high travel adjustable spikes that don't vibrate or self ajust. They are great for leveling, or tilting, as desired, and are avialable with the spike for improved speaker stabilty on carpet, or with the hard floor foot to resist "walking".


Thank you for the clarification. I think your choice of name for the product made me think you intended to mean it 'absorbed energy' in some way. 'WaveZorber' sounds pretty close to 'wave absorber'.

-Chris


----------



## funky_waves (Jul 3, 2007)

The spikes are made from brass as it is easy to manufacture and quite strong. If there is enough interest we may get the brass plated, satin nickel. Or we can make a custom spike with stainless steel if some one wants silver spikes. 




Owen Bartley said:


> Nathan, I like the Wavezorber II a lot, that looks like it would make great feet for a sub. Is the bronze used for specific reasons, or is there the possibility of a black/silver colour combination as well? I don't mean to be picky, just curious since I usually tend to go for silver over gold coloured things.


----------



## DRB (Feb 18, 2008)

> ... or with the hard floor foot to resist "walking"


I gather that the Delrin "ring" creates enough friction with a hardwood floor to help keep the sub in place(?) :nerd:

If so, I guess we could say that these boots aren't made for walkin'.


:rolleyesno:


----------



## funky_waves (Jul 3, 2007)

On the hard flooring foot there is a large rubber O-ring that is pressed into a groove in the Delrin, the O-ring sits on the floor.


----------



## DRB (Feb 18, 2008)

Thanks for making that clear. The photo suggested there was an o-ring as you have described but there is a second smaller o-ring "between" the metal pieces as well.


----------



## RAW (Feb 25, 2007)

What a great idea for these spikes. Wish I had though of having them made here in Canada buy someone. :innocent:


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

> I second Owen's preference for silver spikes instead of gold. They're still pretty sharp as is.


I third the silver finish vote. :bigsmile: The silver would match my equipment better than the brass. The brass is still nice though!


----------

